# Someone needs an ass kicking in B.V.



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Wait...some dude punched a chic?? I dont get it? Why didn't ya just beat the hell out of him right then and there? Nobody saw it or what? If ya need some size 13s to fit in his ass, let me know.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

No-one she knew saw it, her friends were at the bar. It was packed and obviously a bunch of people saw it, but not one person stepped in to help her out. The guy is lucky the friends wern't close by.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a pimp and ho party, what the hell do you expect? Word has it Team Daggger had to regulate on her because she wasn't putting out.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate Boulder, yeah I would laugh but that's not really funny.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I hate Boulder, not cool. As a member of Team D I have to post to share my dislike for that comment. I almost can't believe you would make such a remark. To the group with the gal that was punched, sorry to hear about that. I agree that punishment is in order to the person that did it. I was not there but also don't believe or have heard anything that would lead me to believe a member of our whitewater team did any such act. I think this is IHB's attempt at a laugh.

hobie
Dagger Kayaks


----------



## dickyp26 (May 27, 2006)

*I hate boulder - idiot*

Ihateboulder sounds like has about as much class as this chick beater. Good work bro, live life strong and keep being an idiot, and some day you will get what is coming for ya! someone should kick your ass!


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

hobie said:


> I hate Boulder, not cool. As a member of Team D I have to post to share my dislike for that comment. I almost can't believe you would make such a remark. To the group with the gal that was punched, sorry to hear about that. I agree that punishment is in order to the person that did it. I was not there but also don't believe or have heard anything that would lead me to believe a member of our whitewater team did any such act. I think this is IHB's attempt at a laugh.
> 
> hobie
> Dagger Kayaks


What do you expect from somebody who's name is ihateboulder.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*back to the issue at hand...*

Let's get back to the real issue. Some ridiculous pos HIT a girl, not once, but twice. Someone in B.V. has to know who it is. I'll offer up a case of Fort Collins' finest brew to whomever can recollect who was involved in this fiasco.


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't believe Kristin didn't take care of him herself right there! I sure as hell wouldn't scuffle with the Amazonian Princess. Those guns are tight!

And ditto from the Mountain Shop on that case of brew.


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

The chicky beater??........
10-1 odds its it's some Gayper in the eddy with a mean air-flip to swim!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

OK I went through some extensive processes and found who did this and guess what it was not the big pimp himself (Andre from team D) after all! This person was actually a guide for Noahs Ark! 

Please send all beer (miller high life please) to Care of RDNEK - 123 1st street BV CO 81211.

Just kiddin this is totally untrue! - I just dont want to see a rafting van pumpin 50 cent doin a drive by on Noahs Ark. 

Naw in reality we all hate to see this and a post where everyone wants to fight. I was there the other night and did not see or hear anything about this. Just a couple of quick thoughts for those seeking the retribution you feel this deserves.

1.	No fight will get broken up in BV unless one person is getting wooped bad. Most fights in bars just get moved outside. If two people want to fight let them solve it outside in the alley. Just dont expect it to get broken up it wont usually they just get bigger.

2.	Sorry about your friend no dude should hit a chick  here are a couple of other bar fights over the past couple of months. One dude about a week ago pulled out a AR-15 and pumped out over 30 shots at a couple of local kids. This was at bar closing and was right outside of the rope (sure glad you did not run into this guy). In another fight Mel got hit with a bottle the other night and then bit the dudes finger off. Told the cops that he swallowed the thing! He actually went in and got a x-ray of his belly before he let the cops know that he was goin to keep it. Finally this past winter a fight broke out one dude pulled a knife  went to slit a local kids throat missed and hit him just above the lower jaw! Cut him from cheek to cheek  his jaw almost fell clean off his face. He lived and they never found the dude who did it.

Moral of the story is be careful who you are lookin for or you just might find him. 

There is enough tension in this town with all the clickie raft guides doin there thing that to post this and contribute to this is silly. If you find him do what you want I dont care - Just look around and know these things do go down hill fast!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Well said


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Thank you for reminding me why I don't live down there anymore. I forgot Bueeny is back assward enough that hitting women is still considered a badge of manhood. Thanks for the apology ******* and watch your back down there.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I dont think that is what he was saying


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Perhaps you can elucidate for me?

I've got a lot of friends in the valley, but I don't think they hang out at the rope, own automatic weapons, OR punch women in the face.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I saw it at as someone looking for a fight and this was the wrong format for that. I can see someone jumping in and saying yea it was me that hit a woman in the face, give me a break. I was an idiot for jumping on the thread.

greg


----------



## Kody (May 30, 2006)

*We have a witness....*

The woman in question appeared, no, not just appeared to be, but was physically instigating a problem on the dance floor. The woman also didn't appear at the time to be a woman...let's just say there was a lot of ambiguously dressed people there at the time. So, moving on, the woman squared up with the man. Let it be known that I don't agree with fighting at all. It's just a really effective way to screw up a really fun time...and fights never end when they are over and done with, obviously. But...and a big but, when you square up with someone in a drunken physical confrontation, you can expect to experience some physical damage, man or woman. She squared up with him and got head butted 3 to 5 times and went to the ground...I don't know for sure, it happened pretty fast. The head bartender? owner?, who is also a woman, a very short woman, by the way, escorted the male away from the trouble. The woman involved in the altercation found the male involved in the altercation, again? why?, and was on the receiving end once more. Folks, please don't drag this out to be any more than it was, a drunken misunderstanding. Now, I know there are probably a million stories out there about what happened, but this is it, in a nutshell. I also know that the guy in question is incredibly sorry, not for getting in a fight, but for hurting a woman, that he did not know was a woman, when this all went down. Like I said, drunken bullshit. We have all been there. So, I know I am not going to stop a witch hunt by writing this, I just thought maybe someone with a head on his/her shoulders might help quelch this a bit, rather than just jumping on a bandwagon and getting all pissed and violent while simultaneously being completely ignorant of the situation. That said, if anyone still wants to pick a fight with him, I'm sure he would love to, provided that you are not a woman. I know him well, he's my brother. Respectfully, Cody Clayton


----------



## jthompson (May 9, 2005)

It sounds like this fellow enjoys to fight so why give him another one. Why doesn't the involved lady pay a visit to the police and charge this guy with assult. Sounds to me like the the bartender witnessed the beating. Should be a done deal. Beating up a girl :roll: what a tuff guy.


----------



## Kody (May 30, 2006)

*Anyway....*

Partner, you completely missed the point. Fight started, fight ended. Let it die. Dammit Jim, I'm just a kayaker, not an articulate intellectual with an MS in conflict resolution.


----------



## Kody (May 30, 2006)

*And Sweet Jesus....*

Shhhittt. I knew it, I knew I shouldn't have said a damn thing...and look at my absolute ignorant ass...I am still talking...I can't even call myself ignorant, because I knew the stove was hot! Well here's my hand, and it smells like burning flesh. This Lady lost all of the priviledges that go along with that title when she entered the competition. The situation sucks, absolutely sucks. So yeah, call the cops, call em. That's gonna solve everything. Fuck, now I know why I moved to California...they all moved here! Gosh dang it Huck, can't we just move on downriver? And what the fuck is assult? Sounds kind of like what was going on during the pimp n ho party. Now there's a real lawsuit in the making. All of the assgrabbing and package manipulation going on. Let's have a real talk about respecting the "Ladies." Give me a fucking break!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

How flippin' drunk was your brother for christ's sake?? She "squared" up to him and was head-butted 3-5 times, escorted away, she follows (probably to figure out why in the hell she was just head-butted), and he smacks her a couple more times??? Come on dude......you follow it up by ASKING for the law to get involved and using the party theme as an excuse. WEAK!!! I don't care if she kicked him in the balls, a man never hits a woman. Charma's a bitch, he'll get his.


----------



## Kody (May 30, 2006)

*strike two*

He didn't know she was a woman....read a little bit. In other words, he thought she was a he. So did I. So did many people. Judging by your response, you were not there. Read...ambiguous dress. That means some guys were in womens clothing.


----------



## Kody (May 30, 2006)

*and a little more*

Also, troll, I am in no way asking for the law as you put it, to become involved. She didn't follow him to ask why she got butted, she didn't follow him. They met in the middle of the bar coincidentally while my brother was trying to find his girlfriend and myself, so we could leave. Upon seeing him, she and a male friend came after my brother, the friend got pushed down and my brother ran out the door. Mayhem was about to ensue.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Well Cody it sounds like you have a better idea of what happened than I do. And it sounds like your brother realizes he made a mistake. Anyway, I've been to that party before and the last thing on my mind was fighting anybody. I try not to get in a situation where I'm swinging heads or fists at anyone much less someone whose gender I can't determine. Perhaps your bro should reconsider what having a good time is all about. I think it took some courage to fess up and it's not out of context for legal ramifications to have been mentioned. I don't think your brother has much to worry about this woman is no Californian, just a friend who went to a party with a bunch of fellow raft guides not expecting to come home with a black eye. The whole incident is pretty disappointing. Sincerely, Matt Johnson


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

BTW I guess you win the case of beer. Perhaps we can drink 'em together next time I'm down valley. And talk about something other than what sounds like a ridiculous bar fight.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

You guys are giving up to early :twisted: . My wife got kicked out of a bar for fighting once. She had on a sexy Holoween outfit and was real drunk. Guy inapropriatly touches her and she sucker punches him. She gets rudely tossed in the street. She yells at the bouncer telling him what happened and about 30 seconds later the little guy flies out the door. Ahh the colledge days. sj


----------



## Kody (May 30, 2006)

Amen, Matt. Guaranteed I'll see you around sometime, probably at the end of a throwbag...never know which end it will be. -Cody


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I was in Vegas at the Bellagio a few years ago and some hoy-ty-toyty French twat stopped my friend. She was my bro's wife's little sister, who was about 16. This French nuge stepped right in front of her, staring at her bosom, he made some horribly disrepectful remark to her in front of my two brothers, myself and her sister. Then he got in all three of our faces, talkin about how bad he was in the french airforce and shit and he was gonna take all three of us at the same time, blahblah. 

Here I was givin myself some props for showin a little restraint in a classy joint and not knockin this guy out. But sure enough, he pushed the wrong button so i turned around and knocked the guy out, one punch, in the middle of the casino. He ran straight to a security guard...and they didn't do a thing. He was stuck in Vegas for the rest of the week and I'm sure he was sportin a nice shiner for pickin up those hookers. Anyway, violence is bad, ummkay.

Who headbutt's?


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Cody, thank your brother for the apology. He caught her at an inopportune time, but I think it meant something. It seems like everyone's ready to put this one behind them.


----------

